# steroids and alcohol



## vette1derek (Sep 19, 2005)

how bad is it to drink while on steroids?right now im on 30mg of d-bol a day, and 250mg of sustanon a week.i dont drink everyday just every other weekend but when i drink it is alot.is this ok or is my liver going to fail?


----------



## tryintogetbig (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Stu (Sep 19, 2005)

drinking while using orals like dbol is not a good idea.  

 if you drink regularly then stick to injectables


----------



## moneyshot11 (Sep 19, 2005)

as far as drinking while on cycle..whats people's opinions on this?  I know its a big NO NO but honestly as far as your liver/body is concerned in reacting bad to the steriods what the worse that can happen?  

i am not looking for a arguement about how bad drinking is to your gains and diet but just what exactly could it do to you if you did drink while using injectables?  

I am on a cycle of Test E now and had 2 beers this weekend-and felt guilty.  But when i recall all the juice monkeys that i was friends with in college they would "binge" drink and still cycle.  i think whats the worse that could happen..i mean they did it and still saw results??  i mean how bad is it really for you?

Again this is just to hear other people's thoughts imputs on the subject at hand here.


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes we all know how bad it is for the liver on especially w/ orals...How about this

 Drinking is going to dimish your gains.  Your body spends its time repairing instead of growing.  It fucks up your water retention, can increase body fat, and even put up your estrogen conversion.  It is COUNTERPRODUCTIVE.  

 I do not drink when I'm on just just for this one reason.  Personally I do not think the liver damage is permanent. The liver can repair itself in the long run and I'm sure a few drinks every now and then is not going to pickle your liver w/ a moderate dose of orals


----------



## Stu (Sep 19, 2005)

a couple of beers wont harm you on cycle, yes getting absolutely wasted is counter productive, yes drinking alot when your using orals is bad for your liver but most of the people on this board over exagerate the effects that alcohol has on gains

  i've spoken to guys who compete regularly and most of them enjoy a good few beers, even on cycle.

 as soon as someone posts about alcohol and gains everyone loves to jump on the "anti-drinking" band-wagon


----------



## lnvanry (Sep 19, 2005)

Its OK you are from Europe...you must be an alcoholic

 JK


----------



## Stu (Sep 19, 2005)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> Its OK you are from Europe...you must be an alcoholic
> 
> JK


----------



## moneyshot11 (Sep 19, 2005)

yea i agree with you stu


----------



## kwanger (Sep 20, 2005)

drinking in my opinion DOES diminsih yuor gains, i didnt drink this cycle, not one drop the whole time i was on the sauce and it was the best move i ever made, i havent had a drink in the 3 weeks ive been off and guess what? still have all my gains. Last time i juiced it, i literally drank 15 lbs right off my frame in a month of drinking every weekend. i know this is just MY body, and i have a stupidly fast metabolic rate, but hey do what you want to each his own.


----------



## kraziplaya (Sep 20, 2005)

i dunno about drinking while running dbol....doenst sounds wise to the liver....


----------



## Mags (Sep 20, 2005)

It seems to be a definate british or european thing- we do like our drink. I go out every other weekend and tend to get hammered yet I do not not use steroids. I just assume like many have mentioned already that if your gonna use steroids its too make gains when your body can no longer naturally, so it seems like a super effort on your bodies behalf as well as all the organisation and practical preparation etc to get bigger so seems stupid to ruin or hold back full potential gains through boozing all the time. I understand when running orals, the added stress of alot of alcohol on the liver wont do you any favours and even on injectibles, alcohol is a catabolic substance, it dehydrates you, interferes with protein synthesis and makes you ache like fuck if trained that day or day before!! This I understand completely, but the biggest problem is us brits have that you yanks tend not to have a problem with, is we find it hard to go a full length of a cycle (10-12 or whatever number of weeks) without getting bolloxt every now and then. Although I don not want to drink at all on cycle, I struggle to believe when I go on cycle, that i'll last 10-16 weeks without going out and getting pist just once. Seems its all down to discipline and determination and what you really want most, muscle gains or regular hangovers.


----------



## kwanger (Sep 20, 2005)

Truueee


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

vette1derek said:
			
		

> how bad is it to drink while on steroids?right now im on 30mg of d-bol a day, and 250mg of sustanon a week.i dont drink everyday just every other weekend but when i drink it is alot.is this ok or is my liver going to fail?


You obviously have no business using steroids...
Good luck with your  prostate  and liver


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> You obviously have no business using steroids...
> Good luck with your prostrate and liver


 I would worry more about the prostate than the prostrate...


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> I would worry more about the prostate than the prostrate...


Good point   that could be a problem also


----------



## shortyray01 (May 14, 2008)

*steriods and drinking..*

ok i was wondering if i can drink while on im on juice... right now im takin sus 250.... dbole.... super pump 250... and whey protein..... i would like some1's opinion on this matter thank you...


----------



## alexvega (May 15, 2008)

this is my big doubt ? what happens when u are on roids?

nowadays drink for me it´s normal, i try to not drink, but when i go out weekends i dring low carb beer. just for not get extra calories. but my gains are market right now on my body, but what could be if don´t drink some alcohol.

ten years ago, when i was young i use to get drank. my body had more mass and look more bulk, but not look ripped and really big.

today i think my boddy looks like a guy who love the iron.

by the way, i not have answer to you.

have a great day bro!


----------



## NCTB1993 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Can you drink on Dianobol (Dbol)*

I just started a cycle of Dianobol (dbol), 25mg oral. Ive been on them for 6 days now, and wanted to drink tomorrow, so on day 7. Would i be able to? Would i mess up my liver? Someone please reply with a legit answer asap. 

Thanks


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 9, 2011)

god damn. I assume you are all grown ass men. Everyone knows alcohol is counterproductive to bodybuilding, and adds stress to an already stressed liver if you take AAS. No one is going to tell you its a good idea to drink, but no one is going to go tell your parents if you do. Make your own damn decisions and live with them. 



I think the letro is making me a cynical asshole.


----------



## J.thom (Jun 10, 2011)

why on earth would you want to diminish your gains with anything on cycle? The whole point of a cycle is to improve your physique. Drinking alcohol in large amounts will definitely not help your physique lol. Gl anyway man


----------



## Boogz1218 (Jun 10, 2011)

If i'm spending close to $1000 on a cycle, I wanna get the most out of my fucking money.  Even if drinking wouldn't KILL me.....why would I negate any possible extra gains I could make?  It makes no sense....?  Is alcohol that important?  Like the dude above said.....your grown ass men.  Make your own choices.  But jesus.....this part of the whole equation isn't rocket science


----------



## underscore (Jun 10, 2011)

I drink every other weekend. I'm not on orals, but it's just what I do. I'm still alive and still growing. However it is counter productive like everyone says. It also drops your testosterone and increases estrogen (potentially up to 40%) temporarily. It does return to normal the next day. 

But it's something to think about. Especially if your already battling any kind of gyno issues or estrogen related issues. 

Like someone already stated, you are a grown ass man. Make the choice and live with it. If you like drinking with your buddies, then go fucking do it.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 10, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> god damn. I assume you are all grown ass men. Everyone knows alcohol is counterproductive to bodybuilding, and adds stress to an already stressed liver if you take AAS. No one is going to tell you its a good idea to drink, but no one is going to go tell your parents if you do. Make your own damn decisions and live with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Solid truth


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 10, 2011)

alcohol is terrible for your body.  If you want to get hugggggeeeee, then stay away from the boooozzzeeeee


----------



## Ravager (Jun 10, 2011)

Steroids  + Alcohol = Jail.

Just sayin.


----------



## MDR (Jun 10, 2011)

I trained as a competitive powerlifter throughout my 20's, and I drank all the time.  Looking back now, most of the guys I trained with did, too.  We all lived hard and played hard.  I'm sure it did nothing good for my liver, but it was just the lifestyle we all led.  Anabolics were a major part of my life as was alcohol.  I no longer drink at all, and I haven't for years, but at the time it's just the way I led my life.  I guess what I'm saying is that we were all grown men, and we made the decision to drink, despite the obvious physical cost.  If you are old enough to make the decision to use AAS, you are old enough to make your own decisions about drinking.  Is it good for you?  Absolutely not.  But that hardly matters when you get right down to it.  Most of us do things that are not in our own best interest.  Just make an informed decision and accept the consequences of your own actions.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 16, 2011)

Using steroids is a privilege and a damn nice one at that! Don't disgrace it!


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure if everyone on steroids boards followed their own advice they'd all have their pro-cards right?


Pro's are abusers of multiple substances (maybe not all of them), but many of them party harder than you'd ever know. Should you do it? No. But will you be fine if you have a bender here and there? Absolutely. Drinking and taking acetaminophen is probably worse than drinking on any oral steroid. People do that all the time. 

I'm not promoting that you do this, I'm just calling bullshit on everyone who acts high and mighty and still looks like shit.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ha well put UA

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------

